# Hello!



## megf (Nov 5, 2003)

Hello! 
I am currently a student at UCLA, Theater major with an emphasis in Tech/Stage Mgmt. I stumbled across this site while searching for summer jobs... It seems like a nice place to hang out!

For you CA techs... Where are you all located in Cali? I'm bouncing between LA for school and the South Bay Area (just north of SJ) - are any of you thereabouts?

Good to be here, 

Megf


----------



## wolf825 (Nov 6, 2003)

megf said:


> Hello!
> I am currently a student at UCLA, Theater major with an emphasis in Tech/Stage Mgmt. I stumbled across this site while searching for summer jobs... It seems like a nice place to hang out!
> 
> For you CA techs... Where are you all located in Cali? I'm bouncing between LA for school and the South Bay Area (just north of SJ) - are any of you thereabouts?
> ...




Hiya and Welcome!  
Hope you enjoy your stay here and come back often and tell your friends. Please feel free to post and answer on any topic you wish. This site is about sharing knowledge, learning new things and showing others some of your tips and tricks you have picked up. Members here are newbies in theater tech--and a few working Professionals hang out to help along when we can on various topics--so all are welcome to share and ask and post. dvsDave is your Webmaster and he should be along shortly to welcome you too....

Enjoy your stay here and hope you see you often on the boards. 

-wolf


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 6, 2003)

Here I am... sorry I am late :roll: 

Welcome megf! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and on behalf of ControlBooth.com... welcome and glad to see you!! 

UCLA, huh? very cool! 

Well, hope to see you around the site often!!

-dvsDave


----------



## wemeck (Nov 12, 2003)

Welcome!! It is great to have you here.


----------

